# old clarion drx9375r troubles



## hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

I have this old clarion drx9375r ,worked great but now the tuner is out 
( the cd works fine). anyhow is it possible to have the tunner fixed or replaced? or is it worth it.
thanks..


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The tuners can be replaced in these, is it worth it? Probably not. Pacparts.com sells the parts, but it's not showing a tuner available. You'll want to call them at 1-800-421-5080 and ask. Some of the other Clarion units that use the same tuner state, call for price. I'm going to guess around the $100+ mark.


----------



## hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for your time and info, much appreciated.
I hope that i can find the tuner i really like this old thing.

thanks again.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Hunter, Did you ever get this worked out? 
I have a DRX9375r (with almost ALL of the extras including both types of changers, both of the processors, navigation (missing the disc) digital cables, remote controls..) It is a German version though with different tuning steps. 
Collecting dust...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

david in germany said:


> Hunter, Did you ever get this worked out?
> I have a DRX9375r (with almost ALL of the extras including both types of changers, both of the processors, navigation (missing the disc) digital cables, remote controls..) It is a German version though with different tuning steps.
> Collecting dust...


Pics please. 

There was 3 processors available DPH9100/9300, DPH7100/7300 and the EQH5100.

A VRN1100, have yet to see one. Nice. 

If I have any tax $$ left over I'd be interested, How much are you asking? PM me.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't really thought about selling it but I think if the offer is decent I wouldn't have an issue. I have 2 of the 9300 processors, I think the other one is a 7300, I also have one each of the 6 disc changers, one is the digital one and the other is not. I have the original TV tuner, the navigation as I mentioned, the monitor that went with it too. I spent quite a bit of time rounding this stuff up. 
Now I need to get it all pulled out and look at all the stuff I actually have..


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got a 9300 and a 9100, would like to get my hands on a 7100/7300. I've got to much Clarion stuff to list. Here's some pics and that's not all of it. 










There's 3 more amps, another set of the SSS601's, a set of 5 1/4" comps, 2X 6 disc changer's (one's in the wife's car) 3 more HU's (one of which is in the wife's car) and another 7500z that's not pictured.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, I just had a huge post typed up and lost it some how...
Give me a day or 2 to put everything together. If you want it all (a lot of stuff) make an offer on what you think it is worth to you.

Also, the small processor I have is only a 5100... 

I will list some surprise items I will throw in as well.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

what does the vrn1100 go with i have 2 of them and no clue what to do with them.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Did you win the $5 bid on ebay? I ment to bid, but was at work and couldn't break away to bid. Pissed that I missed it too. 

Is. Controlled by:
DRX9175/9275
DRX8175/8275
DRX9375r
DRX8XXX, 
and a few others, can't remember the model numbers right off hand. My brochures are in the bedroom where the wife is asleep.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

BTW, do you want to part with one?


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

i was just about to reply that i think there were two units in the offer and when they get here i will let you know cause i have 3 clarion headunits a DRX9575Z, HXD10 limited edition, VRX775VD


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

just leave me your address so i can get a shipping quote


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks man. Zip code is 47909 Lafayette, IN.

If memory serves, the vrn1100 is c-bus, all of you HUs are CeNet. Connectivity might ne an issue.


----------

